# How big are locusts when they 'hatch'?



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone out there who breeds locusts could tell me how big they are when they hatch? Mine have just laid, so I need to make sure the babies can't escape through the top of the faunarium I've got them in!

Cheers!


----------



## katelikesfun (Sep 19, 2007)

ooh I can't answer your Q but I've just got myself a load of adult locusts in the hope of breeding them, it would save me a fortune and I believe when they get going you can have thousands! I've read up a bit but wondered what the set up is like that you have them in. what food do you feed them and how big is the enclosure?

thanks


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

Nuts! I just pressed back by accident and deleted my message! I'll write it again in a sec!


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

Right, lets write all this again! :lol2:

I have 4 adult locusts (one with only one front leg, aptly named stumpy!) which are 2 males and 2 females! I keep them in a large faunarium (the standard not flat version) and keep them on top of my tropical fish tank, to keep the ambient temperature around 26'c. I also have a 30W desk lamp at the other end (until I get something more permanent) providing a hot side of around 32-34'c. I have a small tub (similar to an ice cream tub but smaller so it fits in perfectly!) full of sand about 5-6cm deep. Then I have sticks placed in there so the locusts can climb about, and obviously some egg cartons kicking around! I feed them on whatever salady/fruity type stuff I have kicking around! But, what really gets them going is some fresh grass picked out of the garden! As soon as that goes in, they go nuts! I also leave some fish flakes in there for them to eat whenver they feel like it. I think that's all I've done, and already I can see 4 little laying sights! Well happy!

If you have any questions give me a pm or read around on here because markhill did a really good locusts breeding guide! Have a look at there sites for general ideas:
http://www.reptilehouse.net/care/locust(27).pdf
Locusts
They gave me the general ideas of what to do and provide for them!

I think I read on the second site that the babies are around 7mm, so hopefully they won't be able to fit through the gaps at the top of my faunarium! When I get back to Harbury, I'm going to put them into a spare fish tank to let the little ones hatch safely! I'll put up some pics when I get it all working smoothly! I can put some of my current set up if you want!?

Give me a pm if you want any more tips and I'll try and help!


----------



## katelikesfun (Sep 19, 2007)

pics would be great thjanks. also thanks for your info so far. I might put mine in a spare viv with mat etc. I've given mine grass they love it and dandilions too.


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

I'll post some up tomorrow morning! Don't want to disturb them and the fish this late at night! :lol2: That's probably the best plan! They need a light source of some kind to! If you do that you're laughing! I didn't realise how readily they'd mate! One pair was at it for hours! Literally 10 minutes after I removed them from their cramp little delivery box and put them their new home! Dead chuffed!


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

Here are those pictures I promised! I've changed it a little since I took them, but it's roughly the same:




























Hope that helps!


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

hatchling locusts are small enough to fit through the gaps in a faunarium, best thing to do is trap a bit of net curtain under the lid


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

Ok, I'll get some tomorrow! I ploan to move the laying sites into an old fish tank soon anyway!


----------



## katelikesfun (Sep 19, 2007)

thats great thanks. I have about 30 adults in cricket keeper type thing. I think its too small, I'll get another tub or something sorted over the weekend. already seen them mating so I[ve put a tub in with damp sand in. fingers crossed!!!

thanks for your help.
I heard tights are good for over the top of tanks etc. as you can tie a knot in the end of the tights but can then get in to the tank though the legs of the tights without them getting out. good for ventilation too: victory:


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

I bet I was the one who told you that trick!  It worked wonders when I used to breed crix! Haven;t bred locusts so this is all new to me! Seems to be going well so far!


----------



## katelikesfun (Sep 19, 2007)

haha maybe lol. can't remember which thread I read it on but it was on here.
ok so good luck and thanks for all the info.


----------



## lottus321 (Oct 16, 2007)

Think im doing something wrong.....

I could only buy large locust as the shop had trouble getting the adults. I now have about 50/60 adults in a 4 foot wooden viv. Its heated with a light on one end. It has a few cartons and a ice creame tub full of damp sand.

been in there about 3 weeks now.. No holes in the sand no signs of mating.. How long does a locust live for?

Any ideas?


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

What sort of temps do you have? Also, whats the humidity like? Mine are at it 24/7! I've only seen them lay about 4 or 5 times, but I sware they must have more than that because you can hardly seperate them! About 4 - 6 weeks in captivity I think. Can be longer though. What're you feeding them? Any pictures? I think it's impossible that you'd have all male or female locusts but can you see a difference in colour?


----------



## katelikesfun (Sep 19, 2007)

me again....
just a quick question. how long from when you see the locusts mating should they lay their eggs?? so gestation period if you like.
I saw mine around a week ago but no signs of laying in the site yet


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

Honestly, I'm not quite sure! It should be a lot less than a week! I've had two locusts going at it since yesterday and they were attmepting to lay yesterday until I went to have a look and they bolted after making a perfect tunnel reight next to the edge so that I could see in! Wish I hadn't disrupted them now!  But, I came back tonight and I can clearly see two more sites, so I think under 24 hours is a rough estimate between mating and laying!


----------



## katelikesfun (Sep 19, 2007)

hmmm well there is a problem here then as no laying sites to be seen.
Should I cover them over do you think. what temp is best??? maybe mine are too hot??
hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm : victory:


----------



## lottus321 (Oct 16, 2007)

im not really sure about temp, ive just placed a heat bulb on one end during the day and turn it off at night.

As for humidity its very dry. Only water they get is from fresh grass that i give them. no sprays or water bowls.

they are eating fresh grass, musili, weetabix things like that. Seem to been surviving well but just not breeding....

Had a look today for differnt colours and sizes and things and ive concluded that i dont know what im looking for. All look the same but its very unlikly there all males or females

camera is playing up again so cant upload any photos at the moment but based on this any ideas?


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

katelikesfun said:


> hmmm well there is a problem here then as no laying sites to be seen.
> Should I cover them over do you think. what temp is best??? maybe mine are too hot??
> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm : victory:


I have a temperature gradient of about 32'c at the top on the left, and about 26'c in the bottom right! My humidity is very low, so I've noticed that they've appreciated the addition of a little sponge with some water in it! What do you have yours at!?



lottus321 said:


> im not really sure about temp, ive just placed a heat bulb on one end during the day and turn it off at night.
> 
> As for humidity its very dry. Only water they get is from fresh grass that i give them. no sprays or water bowls.
> 
> ...


As above aim for tmeps around 30 and make sure they have plenty of light 'time'. They need around 14 hours a day!

A female is generally bigger and has a more neutral/buff colour. The male is a little smaller and has a green/yellow tint! Once you can see the difference, you'll spot it no worries! I think the only thing that might be stopping them laying is the temp! What's the temp of your laying substrate? It need to be quite warm for them to lay. Also, has to be quite damp. One of my females walked on to lay, moved the sand around quite a lot then decided it wasn't suitable. I added some water to the sand, and she went straight for it! Other than that, i don't know! If you get some pictures stick them on here, but I doubt they'll bring up anything else!


----------



## katelikesfun (Sep 19, 2007)

ok I'll checkl on the temps tomorrow, and the sand is very damp so I don't think its that. they just seem like real fussy buggers! one day the eat this leafy stuff out of the garen, the next they don't! hmmmm


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

This is how i got mine setup and i only started last saturday but so far tey havent stopped laying.

Large plastic tank with ventilation through the lid. Heat mat under 1/2 the base and a 60w spot light on the same end. Bran covering floor space with a dish for greens. 1 big container filled with dampened sand in middle and a few sticks in there for climbing. As soon as i put the sand in last weekend the females were staright in laying and since then the randy buggars havent stopped.
Its worked for me and all that was thrown together is minutes as i hadnt really planned on breeding them but thought id give it a go as my lot cost a fortune to feed!


----------



## lottus321 (Oct 16, 2007)

Still nothing!!!!

This is sooo fustrating! can breed various chams and dragons but cant breed a locust!!!

Temp is currently at 34.2c humidity is a bit high as the sand mosture had evaporated abit.

Thin my next plan will be to turn the box in its side to give a bit of hight and will not keep water as well as the vent hols are in the lid.

Notice that not many people are using egg crates but branches instead....do you know something your not tellin me? :bash:

Any other ideas?


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

I use egg cartons and branches! Egg cartons to hide in and branches to hold on to shed on! I should have some hatching tomorrow/the day after so I'll keep you updated! The temp sounds good and a bit of humidity isn't bad as long as its localised over the sandy area! Other than that, I have no suggestions!


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

As for a size comparison adult/hatchling

Here's a link to a thread i made earlier showing how small the hatchlings are compared to a fully grown female locust

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/spider-invert-pictures/139586-mummy-baby.html


----------



## soozthecat (May 24, 2008)

hahaha I bet you're all much more bloody impressed with live food distributors now! I know I would be!!


----------



## lottus321 (Oct 16, 2007)

well its becoming clear why locust are a bit more expensive! However...we have a breakthrough.
Few changes to the enclosure and i think ive cracked it!

Really weird the ones i have at the moment have been at an adult stage for about 2 months now with nothing and all the normal pinky colour. Over the last few days the colours have started appearing and the difference beween male and female is now clear. Think they may just have reached breeding age.


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

They are 1cm long when they hatch


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

nah there a bit smaller that 1cm when born, more like 5-6 mm.

I used to keep the smaller of my bought locusts in a cricket keeper, but i think the new borns could escape.

So last night i moved them into a new home, a plastic stacking box with 1hrs worth of very small hole drilling in the top.

I was surprised to see my little new'uns dark black, i was expecting a light green colour...


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

I've got a fly mesh over the top of them now and that does the trick!

Most of the babies I get are dark coloured, but there are some really light (off white coloured) ones that appear from time to time! I thought they were just albino!


----------

